

12,000 Children to Test Swine Flu Vaccine - onreact-com
http://newsok.com/state-kids-to-get-shot-at-swine-flu-vaccine/article/3387609

======
onreact-com
"The trials will test the vaccine’s effectiveness and whether or not it has
negative side effects in patients.

She anticipates about 200 children ages 3 to 8 will be able to enroll."

Scary. Why test on animals if you can use children?

